# delete RtkBtMnt.exe



## anubhakti (May 2, 2008)

I am not able to delete the above file RtkBtMnt.exe from C:docu~\acerva~\locals-1\temp folder. Please tell if it is of any use to me. I feel that this file is unnecessary. HJT logfile is enclosed for your reference.


----------



## InterKnight (Oct 19, 2004)

Hello, anubhakti.

I am not a moderator or anything, but you have placed your thread in the wrong section.  I believe that you would find more help by posting topics of this nature in the Malware Removal & HijackThis Logs section.

Hope that you get your problem resolved! 

Please take care.


----------

